# River Fishing - Brazil



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I sent the wife home to Brazil last month to give her a break from Angola. Her family owns a resort that offers among other things fishing in the Amazon River and its tributaries. It was the rainy season so the fishing was slower than usual. Her Grandfather, being a typical Grandfather and not wanting to dissappoint, took her to where he knew she would be able to catch a Pirarucu. This was actually one of the smaller ones and he told her that normally they would release such a small one but she was so excited that they brought it in and fed themselves and some of the indigenous people on the island.

I hate to distract from Bianca's catch with propaganda, but if you want some more information on the resort, you can find it at http://www.marajoparkresort.com.br

I have really enjoyed watching Bianca become such a fisher(wo)man. It seems like just yesterday that she made her first trip out to East Breaks and when the first 20 pound Wahoo hit the deck she could not get away from it fast enough!!! She is definately the first woman in the family to show any interest in fishing.


----------



## bluewater03c (Mar 19, 2006)

That is one wickedly cool looking fish..
Blue.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like a colored up grinnel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Very cool. Did she 'noodle' for that fish? I can't imagine a pretty little thing like her wrestling with a big ugly fish like that. LOL How do they catch them?

Thanks for sharing. Got any other different fish pics?

What would you say that fish tastes like, comparing to some local?

Tim


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

that's and amazing fish!!! DANG!!!! nothing beats a fishin' woman...keep up the good work....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Cool looking fish! Never seen anything like that before. If I reeled up something like that, I wouldn't know what to do! Looks like she had a great time. Thnx for sharing the pix :cheers:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Awesome!! Keep them coming!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

What an interesting looking fish, and what a beautiful young lady with a wonderful smile! ~ If that fish is "too small to keep" how big do they get? Is the water buffalo for pulling a big one in, or is it for bait?  :an2: 

Thanks for sharing! I have always wanted to visit the Amazon river.



:rybka:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That is one wild looking fish....armor plated muskey LOL

So, what did it taste like and what did she use to catch it?


----------



## JDean (Jun 30, 2005)

beautiful wife and fish! good job!


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a neat place to go....we might need to have a 2cool gathering and fill up the place! But...uhh..how far do you have to ride that buffalo??

Neat fish and great pics!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Wow...great pics.


----------



## anomaly (Mar 25, 2006)

That is the craziest looking fish I have even seen! Great pics and beautiful wife. 

Angola? Any fishing there?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im going to Brazil.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

keeper for sure. That some fine fishing!!!


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

*.*

I can honestly sa I've never seen anyone ride a water buffalo.. I saw a guy on a fishing show that was catching those same fish and yea they get massive.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW !!,,Been a lot of places and caught a lot of fish, but never anything like that. Beautiful fish...and fisherwoman... To repeat previous query...If that is a small one, how big do they get ?? I'll pass on the buffalo ride..LOL

JD


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It looks like Chip Foose put some flames on that fish!!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## whymel (Oct 14, 2004)

wow, nice fish, and great pics.... i also saw a fishing show, a couple of months ago, and the guy was fishing for them.... maybe Bianca could share her story with us of hw she caught such a tremendous fish... congratulations Bianca....


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*I need to go to Brasil*

and maybe even do a little fishing! If I was a young, single man...well, are there any more at home like her?

Belo, Obrigado.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

WOW!! Some impressive! If that's a "throwback", I'm not sure I want to be in the same water with the "keepers".


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

very 2cool indeed


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i too have been to brazil and i wish i would have gone fishing but all i knew at the time is they have perahna i think oh well ---that is the coolest lookin fish on 2cool i have ever seen and yes the women are beautiful in brazil--- no dought


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*thank you*

Hi, this is Bianca. Thank you all so much for your replies. I feel like such a celebrity!!! I want to answer everybody's questions. Since it was the rainy season and the water was so high, we put out a net to catch the fish. Me and my grandfather went into the water to get the fish out. That is why I was standing in the water. During the tourist season, they catch them with fishing poles. We only ride the buffalo for fun, they are not used for the fishing. The meat is really good. It is cooked many different ways and the texture of the meat is white and flakey. Clay says it is the only fresh water fish that he will eat so it must be good.

I looked for some more information on the internet about pirarucu, and found the information below. The biggest my uncle ever caught was 120 kilos.

_The Pirarucu, a member of the catfish family, is one of the largest freshwater fish in the world. It can grow up to 10 feet long and can weigh 400 pounds. The catch size limit for pirarucu in Brazil is 1.5 meters (5'4"), but an average adult will measure six feet and can easily weigh in at around 200 pounds (90 kilos) or more. The most valuable commercial fish of the region is the mammoth pirarucu, marketed primarily in a dried salted form. Its delicious flesh is quite meaty, almost like chicken. A popular dish made with this fish is posta de pirarucu seco ao leite de côco, or a slice of fish served in a delicious coconut sauce. Certain inedible parts of this fish are also valued. The large, brown-tipped scales are sold as fingernail files and are used in a variety of handicrafts, especially masks. Even the tongue is recycled, its raspy surface useful as a grater._

Here are some more pictures. These are some houses that the local people live in. They are all such nice people and I love to go home and meet them. There is also a picture of the boat that we took to go from my city of Belem to the island. Please tell me if you want me to post some more, I have plenty. Thank you again!!!


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thanks Bianca*

Thank you for posting the picture and providing such comprehensive information. It is always cool to see pictures of far away fishing places. Please post more of them. Do you have any pictures of how they prepare and cook the fish?

Sincerely,
Phishtales


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Awesome, looks like paradise.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great fish girl..........and pics
Do you know how many women over here would be in a marsh holding a giant fish.
Not to many..................and we wont mention riding a buffalo.
WOW!!!!!!!!!!! and good lookin to............what a girl.....
I'm impressed to say the least..


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice fish! Bet there's not many people flyfishing for those! LOL And I'd love to see more pictures. Always interesting to see other cultures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Man does she do guided trips,GREAT FISH,and thanks for the post,keep um coming!!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! Impressive!!!!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I didnt notice the fish at first, but after going back I did see the fish. Your a lucky man to have a fiesty wife thats not afraid to mix it up, you can see the joy in her eyes not to mention the smile. Thanks and thanks for sharing. WW


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

makoclay,
my GF is from brazil, and I love the culture and the people, seeing your wife doing all that doesnt surprise me in the least, they are passionate about their fun 


is your wife aware there is a very large brazilian association in houston ?


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

WTG Bianca. Your rapidly developing into a world class angler. When you and Clay get back to the States, you just might be the designated rod woman for all our tournaments.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Makoclay, nice catch!!!! And that fish is really nice also!


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

I sorry, but now way you would got me in that water. Ever heard of pirannas. LMAO Looks like a great time was had and one cool fish indeed.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

That is a wonderfull fish. Nice of you to share your trip with us all. I really miss Brazil. I spend a lot of time teaching on the east coast near Vitoria. One of these days I am going to make it to the Amazon area and catch one of those.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

Good job Bianca. I am impressed that you got waist deep in that water. I can get my wife shin deep down in POC. I showed Sara your pictures and she really liked them. Those are some wild lookng fish!

That looks like fun. You need to get a picture of Clay crossing the river on one of those buffalo. That would be funny! You look good doing it, but I am not so sure Clay could pull it off!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

GIRL.......YOU GOT IT GOIN ON!! if you EVER need a fishin partner, i could be ready in about 10 min! 

craziest lookin fish! i would love to taste one. i think we should get a 2COOL gathering up over there and give your granddad some business! 

lets go to BRAZIL!
trudy


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Does Bianca have a twin sister???? 


:fish:


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

If she cleans em too, then you sir have a keeper..... Nice fish & great pictures.....


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

holy cow, that thing is huge. good lookin chick and an ugly massive fish, waist deep in muck, what else can you ask for in a wife? good job on that monster.


----------



## SuperD (Dec 7, 2005)

Never trolled off a cow!


----------



## finsnfur (Jan 11, 2006)

Just be careful what you try to use for a rod holder


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

*Braver than I...*

Ok, so the Peacock Bass fishing may be incredible in Brazil (or, so I read), but there is no way I would get in that water!

Caiman, giant anaconda, piranha... No Way!
And we think sting rays and water moccasins are threats.

Nontheless, that is a cool looking fish; and a brave woman!


----------



## BIONICBOBNJ (May 29, 2004)

Wow! That is one strange looking fish.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Here's a blast from the past. The rib asked me today if we were still talking about her fish that she caught 5 years ago!! That's sad that I catch so few fish these days that she still thinks her catch is news!


----------

